# Birthing Complications-vet needed?



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

My doe gave birth on Tuesday evening. I walked out to feed the goats and Daffodil (momma goat) was calling stressed bleats from the goat shed. She was about 145 days along. One kid was on the ground, so I clear her mouth with my finger and she started breathing okay. Daf had not passed the placenta. The kid got up in 5 minutes or so and we took the kid into the clean birthing pen and mom followed (we wanted a clean/safe place for them). It was clear to us that the kid was strong. All good signs. But I knew Daf still had the afterbirth to pass. A vein-y clear blob with blood vessels (I've seen it before in births but have no name lol) was starting to come out. It was taking forever and she wasn't progressing in getting it out. So I did something I probably shouldn't have and lightly pulled. In hindsight I probably shouldn't have but it was about three sets of light pressure as I didn't want a uterus prolapse or anything but I knew how hard it was for her to pass it. The bag popped (no biggie since I've seen it pop in births that went well). I left her alone to her contractions for a bit and when she got up to readjust her self, majority of the afterbirth was on the ground. So I was happy. She ate it, and I could see she felt better. Baby was nursing, but Daf did not accept water. Next day afternoon, a little bit of afterbirth was still hanging out but articles online said to leave it be. She drank a few sips of warm water when offered, hardly ate, and stood to left her baby nurse, but sat down mostly. She was still contracting. When she squatted down to pee, I grabbed a leaf and held to afterbirth to the top of her vag (for better flow out) and a pus like clear yellow discharge appeared out. Today, the rest of the afterbirth is gone but she is still contracting. She is still lying down a lot and appears to have drank a good bit of water. Her vag is puffy. I just saw her pee a little (it struggled coming out) and she pooped in small clumps. I will follow up with pictures. This is her second time kidding, first one had no complications like this and was one kid. My question is has anyone had something like this happen? I read an article that makes me wonder if she might have a second kid still in there? Anyone have a similar experience? I am close to calling a vet but I want to ask here first if something like this has occurred with anyone. Sorry for length, pics to follow.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She shouldn't be pushing still. Smell her back side does it smell bad? I think if you have a vet it wouldn't hurt to give them a call. If there's a kid still in there it's not going to end well for your doe but I'm thinking either a kid or you tore the placenta (after birth) and she still has some in there but I still vote get a vet


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

She is very very swollen and probably really sore. There could be another baby in there. I would definitely have the vet come and flush her since you said it looked like pus. 

In the meantime with her standing straddle her, reach your arms around her belly, pick up on belly then let go but keep your hands lightly in it. If it's squishy she is empty, if it hard and you feel a thump there is another kid in there. Also preperation H for human hemorrhoids will take that swelling down


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Okay, I'm waiting on a friend to give me the number of her vet since thats the vet I'm most comfortable with. I already bounced her immediately after the birth and felt nothing but I will try again and see, and I have some Prep H for this very reason but totally forgot about it through my worry/confusion. Will update.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Still waiting on vet's number. Prep H was applied and I bounced with the same feeling I got after birth- softness and squishy. The only smell from her is poop (had to get really close to her end smell it too) this is why I am not positive on a second baby being there is no rotting smell or hardness when I bounce her but it seems she squats to pee, contracts, and dribbles out some pee.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

She might just still have some afterbirth in there, I would think she would smell REALLY bad but I would hate to say oh no way another kid and she dies


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

I pulled a worm out of her anus today. I feel terrible for her. We are worming the entire herd asap. Momma Daf is on her way to the vet right now. I'm hopeful everything will be sorted out.


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

She is at the vet going into surgery. There was indeed another kid inside and vet said she has a 60-70% chance of recovery. We are going to pick her up in a couple of hours. Prayers needed.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry. We will be keeping the best possible thoughts for you and your goat.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no  I was really hoping it was just a waste of money sending her in. Positive thoughts! I had a doe that had a retained kid, I was new and stupid and she was dead in less then 24 hours so your girl is a surviver!!!!


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh No! Good on you, getting her to the vet!!! Prayers, thoughts and hugs sent your way....

I bounce goats after kidding also, I guess it's just not 100% :sigh:


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Unfortunately I don't have much good news. She passed away. There was a kid in there and the vet saw when he did the C-section that her uterus had already ruptured and the infected liquid had spread to her other organs. She died a few hours after. I'm going to bottle feed her baby and watch over her. Very sad but now I know never to chance it and to go to the vet immediately. I hope others can learn the same from my experience. Rest In Peace Daffodil ️


----------



## Realtree2429 (Feb 4, 2017)

I'm so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no!!!!   I honestly thought she would be ok, I can't tell you how very sorry I am


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss. You did all you could.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry. What a difficult thing to go through. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

So sorry to hear about this!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## fruitfarm (Apr 13, 2017)

So sorry for your loss. Take care of yourself.XX


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Oh no. I am so sorry


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so sorry you lost her. I understand your pain.:mecry:Sometimes we do all we can (you actually went above and beyond) but it is just out of our hands.
Please accept our sincere condolences.:hug:


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So sorry for your loss. You did all that you could. Prayers


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry


----------



## 4-HGoatGirl (Jul 5, 2013)

Thank y'all. I really appreciate it. It's been rough. :sigh: :thankU:


----------

